

GLASS: Gemstone, Linux, Apache, Seaside, Smalltalk - omouse
http://seaside.gemstone.com/

======
sophist
GLASS, truly a name that connotes rock-solid system architecture.

~~~
henning
Apparently no one told them that all development of new web programming
paradigms and architectures ceased in 1999.

~~~
benreesman
I suspect the Auctomatics (and their millions) would disagree with you here.

